# aluminium roof for magnetic lights



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Has anyone found a 3rd brake light mount made from steel so you can use magnetic light bars?


----------



## Bill Rowe (Apr 7, 2004)

https://www.buyersproducts.com/product/drill-free-light-bar-cab-mount-357 
https://acariproducts.com/

Couple from quick google search.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

There’s one made in Canada that looks much more slim line than the Acari or Buyers. I can’t remember the name. It will not work with a panoramic moon roof though. Ask me how I know. 

There are stick on metal squares available from Ecco, and that’s how I ended up putting mine on.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

http://catalog.nasig.com/item/vehicle-mounting-hardware/vehicle-mounting-platforms/4141


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Another way to go is just pull your headliner down and adhear some sheet metal to the underside of the roof using RTV or similar. Then you can Mag Mount all day long. I did this to my work truck for one on the antennas. This is what it looks like under your liner. ( 2017 / 18 F350 crew)


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

scottr said:


> Another way to go is just pull your headliner down and adhear some sheet metal to the underside of the roof using RTV or similar. Then you can Mag Mount all day long. I did this to my work truck for one on the antennas. This is what it looks like under your liner. ( 2017 / 18 F350 crew)
> View attachment 186491


Interesting. That's a good idea. Does it give enough metal to put a mag mount light on and have it hold?


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Interesting. That's a good idea. Does it give enough metal to put a mag mount light on and have it hold?


All I did was an antenna, but it grabbed hold as if to bare steel, I was surprised. you have to decide where it's going so you can mount on the raised part of the roof and not the valleys.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

According to an idiot I work with, all you have to do is use "Aluminum Magnets." Of course this is the guy who also says he has a special magnet in his tool box that allows him to determine if steel is galvanized or not. Unfortunately, I am not making this stuff up.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, that's comedy, I hope he's not is charge of anything important


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

scottr said:


> Wow, that's comedy, I hope he's not is charge of anything important


You should have seen the look on my face when I watched him install a new set of wheel bearings on a boat trailer - with a 1/2" impact. As I explained to his boss, "Somebody's got to park in those Handicap parking spots."


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Too Stroked said:


> You should have seen the look on my face when I watched him install a new set of wheel bearings on a boat trailer - with a 1/2" impact. As I explained to his boss, "Somebody's got to park in those Handicap parking spots."


How does he still have a job?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> How does he still have a job?


Some places get offered a tax deduction to employ the "special" ones... 
Or
It it is just a "government job":laughing:


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> How does he still have a job?


We (finally) let him go a couple of weeks ago. So sad. Ok, I'm over it now!


----------



## tdhbrtbone (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## tdhbrtbone (Nov 23, 2018)

Acari mounts are now made in steel to solve the magnetic mount issues created by the aluminum bodies. You just need to be sure to buy the steel version because they still make the aluminum mounts, also


----------



## vtsnowboarder (Sep 25, 2018)

Just bumping this thread to ask if any alternatives to the acari type 3rd light solution? Maybe a little cheaper? My understanding is it is a nono to put steel in contact with aluminum (ie, on the underside of the roof) as there will be corrosion.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

vtsnowboarder said:


> Just bumping this thread to ask if any alternatives to the acari type 3rd light solution? Maybe a little cheaper? My understanding is it is a nono to put steel in contact with aluminum (ie, on the underside of the roof) as there will be corrosion.


The steel doesn't make contact with the AL.

The layer of adhesive breaks the corrosiveness.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

The under side of your alum. roof is painted and not exposed to elements. I think your worries about electrolysis or oxidation are miss-informed. This photo shows what your roof underside looks like.


----------



## vtsnowboarder (Sep 25, 2018)

I suppose then if it is for only one specific light you could use neodymium magnets taped to the underside of roof positioned so the lightbar magnets are attracted. A 2" N42 disc on each foot is probably enough (perhaps too much) holding force for any light.

*be careful with these types of magnets - they can shatter, trap fingers, damage sensitive electronics (ie, phone) and trigger pace makers.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

We simply went to Backrack with the light bracket. Safest and easiest way to mount


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

I have had the buyers steel plates on for about 6 weeks. 4 square metal plates held on with some kind of heavy duty 3m tape. I took light off the other day when 11 degrees and no issue. plates are still on solid.


----------



## Grumpydave (Nov 24, 2010)

Larson Electronics has nice set-up bit you pay a little less than $200 for it...


----------

